# Papillary cancer



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

Need opinions..last year went in because left side thyroid was hurting pcp did ultasound found 22 nodules on all 3 areas of thyroid, isthmus being the largest at 22cm. The doctor did biopsies on RIGHT and ISTHMUS didn't address LEFT side. June 26, 2014 had partial thyroidectomy ( rt and isthmus ) tgen still had trouble on LEFT. Went back to endo she said left was not worrisome with ultasound characteristics. I went back to surgeon and said " I want the left out" so November 9 2015 removed LEFT (COMPLETE) came back papillary cancer! !!! Omg what would you guts do to endo for never a dressing this when initial this side us what I went in for?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sue him.

I would definitely call an attorney -


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

Th the endo told me I had 2 surgeon said 4..but didn't say large. Initially when endo fid scan said less than 1cm she didn't do anything under 1cm they are NEVER cancer..well guess what they are


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you lovlkn you said change endo went for my first appt to new one she said..exam palpation the nodule was firm..she said GET IT OUT


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, that's not true -- there are plenty of micro-carcinomas. I mean, it's not like a nodule hits 1cm and suddenly becomes malignant.

It's obvious you had a crappy doctor. My question was more directly related to standard of care. If the nodule was under 1cm, then the standard of care does not call for a biopsy. No violation of standard of care usually means there's no basis for a law suit.


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

Should I go to a oncologist


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No need for an oncologist. What is the care protocol for the time being?


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

The surgeon said up to endocrinologist haven't got path report yet should receive today or tomorrow usual treatment is RAI to kill off pieces that may have been left. Surgeon said no to RAI but will wait for endo to tell me next step


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That sounds about right. Generally, with cancerous nodules under 1cm, they don't do RAI.

Just be sure they are monitoring your Tg/TgAB.


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you joplin1975 for you time and reading my isse


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

OK need help again labs right after surgery

Neuts 85.9 (35%-80%)

ABS Neuts 13.7 thousand (1.7 thous-8.6 thous)

WBC 16.0 thousand (4.8 thous-10.8 thous)

glucose 112 (70-105)

Do I need to be worried?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know much about these labs. How are you feeling?


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

Im tired but that is to be expected, just had surgery nov 9th, the hospital sent the labs to me, doctor didn't address them?


----------

